# (WI) Rainmaker's Southern Gamble, MH/QA2-yellow



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rainmaker’s Southern Gamble, MH/QA2. Wager is a very well put-together male, running 75-80 lbs, gorgeous dark yellow. Heavy coat, straight tail, good bone, and an outstanding temperament. Zero aggression or vocal issues with Wager. Very trainable, very good marker and consistent performer. He is producing beautiful, sound puppies with good temperament that are favored by pros and amateurs alike for their wonderful temperaments and trainability. Wager has pups with HT titles and Qualifying win as well as fabulous family companions and hunters. He is a true all around Lab that is one of the happiest go lucky dogs as well. 

OFA hips excellent, elbows normal, eyes normal, EIC/CNM/PRA/RD/OSD/Dilute and CMS clear. Normal heart ECHO. No CCL or skin/allergy problems. 

Wager is NAFC FC Grady x Kaney Bayou’s Perfect Ten, MH. http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=76881

Wager will be home in NW WI for the winter, we are 2 hours east of the MN metro area. Wager is a good “natural” breeder with negative brucellosis tests done on a regular basis and an experienced breeder/owner with marketable website for posting litters. Stud fee $750. Kim Pfister, www.rainmakerlabs.com, 715-865-6049, [email protected]. 

Wager pup






Wager game for anything.













Derby






All grown up


----------

